# hey kate i made it on line



## Guest (Mar 24, 1999)

hey kate write if you see this


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 1999)

Hey, Brownie - welcome to the bb - so did you go over to the IBS bb and read all about the gallbladders?? HMMM?? Have fun, dear.


----------

